# How To Code ED&C?



## tfrick2

Here's the note:

BCC at left chest- ED&C done today. Specimen sent for pathology to confirm diagnosis
- ELECTRODESICCATION AND CURETTAGE (ED&C) PROCEDURE NOTE: 
Site: Left chest
Area of lesion prior to curettage: 1.3 x 1.0 cm
Area of curettage:  1.8 x 1.5 cm

The risks and benefits of ED&C and other treatment options were discussed with the patient. Discussed risks of ED&C including scar, bleeding infection, discomfort, slow wound healing, rarely allergic rxn or injury to deeper structures. Consent was obtained. I confirmed that the patient does not have a pacemaker or defibrillator.  Sterile preparation with hibiclens was used. 1% Lidocaine with epinephrine, 3 cc total volume was injected sq. Shave biopsy specimen was obtained and sent to SkinPathLab.  Then curettage was performed  x 3 alternating with electrodesiccation.  The procedure was well-tolerated without complication.  Vaseline and a dressing were applied. Wound care was reviewed and written instructions were given to the patient.

Thank you for your help!
Tracy


----------



## tfrick2

tfrick2 said:


> Here's the note:
> 
> BCC at left chest- ED&C done today. Specimen sent for pathology to confirm diagnosis
> - ELECTRODESICCATION AND CURETTAGE (ED&C) PROCEDURE NOTE:
> Site: Left chest
> Area of lesion prior to curettage: 1.3 x 1.0 cm
> Area of curettage:  1.8 x 1.5 cm
> 
> The risks and benefits of ED&C and other treatment options were discussed with the patient. Discussed risks of ED&C including scar, bleeding infection, discomfort, slow wound healing, rarely allergic rxn or injury to deeper structures. Consent was obtained. I confirmed that the patient does not have a pacemaker or defibrillator.  Sterile preparation with hibiclens was used. 1% Lidocaine with epinephrine, 3 cc total volume was injected sq. Shave biopsy specimen was obtained and sent to SkinPathLab.  Then curettage was performed  x 3 alternating with electrodesiccation.  The procedure was well-tolerated without complication.  Vaseline and a dressing were applied. Wound care was reviewed and written instructions were given to the patient.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> Tracy




The code I'm coming up with is 17262, but I'm not sure that's right. I would really appreciate any suggestions you can give me! Thank you!!!


----------

